# Eclipse Zeilennummerrierung



## A.T. (23. Feb 2005)

Wie bzw. wo stelle ich die Zeilennummerrierung in Eclipse ein?
Doofe Frage aber ich finde es einfach nicht!
Danke schon mal!
Gruß A_T_


----------



## Beni (23. Feb 2005)

In den Preferences > General > Editors > All Text Editors "Show line number" anklicken.


----------



## A.T. (23. Feb 2005)

Habe das jetzt eingestellt. Aber die Zeilennummern werden trotzdem nicht angezeigt. Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben?

Habe die eclipse Version 3.01
Da bin ich dann den Weg gegangen: Windows->Preferences->Workbench->Editors->Text Editor->"Show line numbers" ausgewählt...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Feb 2005)

Schau mal unter Windows - Preferences - Java - Editor - Show line numbers.


----------



## spike (9. Mrz 2005)

Danke das hat mir auch gerade weitergeholfen


----------

